# allumer tout ce qui bouge



## Frasi

Buon pomeriggio a tutti,

qualcuno mi spiegherebbe il senso di questa espressione francese?
C'è una ragazza dai costumi sessuali molto libertini, che dichiara "J'allume tout ce qui bouge".

Azzardo qualche mia idea:  ci prova con tutti gli uomini che incontra? si eccita con qualsiasi uomo che vede? o al contrario, si sta vantando di essere una femme fatale che riesce a far eccitare chiunque?


----------



## latourte

Je n'ai pas le contexte, mais je crois qu'il s'agit d'une expression populaire (voire même vulgaire) à connotation sexuelle qui signifie "j'excite toutes les femmes/hommes que je rencontre".


----------



## Frasi

Bene, molte grazie.


----------



## Freigeist

Immagino che una traduzione simpatica potrebbe essere "faccio eccitare qualsiasi cosa che respira" o più letterale "che si muove":

http://www.larousse.fr/dictionnaires/francais-italien/bouge


----------



## Necsus

Un'espressione un po' più colorita usata in italiano sarebbe 'lo faccio drizzare anche a un morto'.


----------



## Freigeist

Carina!  Però implica che si parla di una donna nei riguardi degli uomini... Invece che respira è più "onnicomprensiva"


----------



## Aoyama

Exactement. D'ailleurs, cf. "allumeuse" ...


----------



## Necsus

Freigeist said:


> Carina!  Però implica che si parla di una donna nei riguardi degli uomini... Invece che respira è più "onnicomprensiva"


Be', sì. Del resto Frasi nel suo post ha parlato di una ragazza...


----------



## matoupaschat

Spesso, in francese, "allumeuse" si usa per una che mette fuoco,... ma non spegne  .


----------



## janpol

cette expression me semble être la version féminine de l'expression (beaucoup plus fréquente !) "il saute sur tout ce qui bouge" (il drague toutes les femmes) qui doit venir elle-même de l'expression guerrière "tirez sur tout ce qui bouge !"


----------

